# Get out of my yard...or lawn..or next door



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Share the land: Guess Who frontman Burton Cummings tells Saskatchewan dance studio to turn down the music | CBC News


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Dude better watch his back, the last thing we need is another _Fahrenheit 7-Eleven_.  (the beer bottle incident)


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

My next-door neighbour's terriers should be shot. 

Across the road, someone should set his noisy truck on fire. 

And the constant jam sessions in my garage!!

We're all a bunch of assholes.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Where I live it would not be get off my grass, it would be get off my snow.


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

Lol. Wonder if he'd be complaining were they dancing to bto. Usually this type of thing is someone buys a house on the approach path of the local airport and then complains, sounds like the dance studio moved in after the fact.

That being said having raised a daughter I can attest to the music little girls like. *#*(


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

what’s he doing living in Moose Jaw, above a dance studio? is he working at the Circle K on the corner?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Sounds to me like it will end up being a case of how low frequencies travel. The guys in the tricked-out Hyundais and Honda Civics with 18" subwoofers and 200W power amps can't actually _hear_ the low end they are thumping out, because the low-frequency content has a long wavelength. Only folks who are probably 20ft or more away from the vehicle can hear it. The dance studio owner may swear on a stack of bibles that the SPL is 74db, but that may be what is audible _within_ the studio, and not what travels through the walls and frame - the functional equivalent of the difference between bone conduction and what your eardrums hear.

We've discussed before the discrepancy between what the soundman at the mixer hears at an outdoor music festival, and what residents 3 blocks away hear. The throbbing may not be audible up close, but a goodly distance away it can be unbearable - thump, thump, thump.

So they may both be right.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


> is he working at the Circle K on the corner?


In case you missed my late edit above, he prefers 7-11.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

jb welder said:


> Dude better watch his back, the last thing we need is another _Fahrenheit 7-Eleven_.  (the beer bottle incident)


Friggin hilarious, JB, thx!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Burton Cummings has always been an asshat and always will be! 

A Diva forever! Talented but such an asshole!


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

He is nothing more then a jerk off never liked him pompous arrogant asshole is all he ever was this is the guy who said if you can't read music then you are never going to be a musician and what the hell does he know. I know many who could not read music and yet have produced great music compared to him.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

calm down you two


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

lol


vadsy said:


> calm down you two


lola's not excited, she just likes exclamation points more than periods.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> lol
> 
> lola's not excited, she just likes exclamation points more than periods.


she's not excited, she's angry over something that happened forever ago and most likely massively blown out of proportion


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2019)

They better hope Bachman and the boys don't start back yard rehearsals.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> They better hope Bachman and the boys don't start back yard rehearsals.


moose jaw town council would run them out of down and bulldoze the jam space


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Maybe he should run back to Saskatoon


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Maybe he should run back to Saskatoon


I was hoping someone caught on and replied with this.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> moose jaw town council would *run them out of down* and bulldoze the jam space


I dunno, man. It's pretty damn cold in Moose Jaw, they need the insulation.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> I dunno, man. It's pretty damn cold in Moose Jaw, they need the insulation.


I blame autocorrect for knowing our climate better than I do


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> I blame autocorrect for knowing our climate better than I do


Why do they call it autocorrect? IME, it's wrong more often than it's right. Should be 'automistake' or 'autoscrewwithmythoughts'.


----------

